# Dthwish09's Eldar Iyanden Project Log



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have been working on my Eldar army for quite some time now (almost a year) and I have very little done, I thought it was about time I opened up my project log. My first goal is to paint up my 1500 mech-dar list. I've recently finished 10 dire avengers, and I have slapped some blue and yellow on the majority of the army. here are some pics of the avengers in the colour scheme. Keep in mind this is my first army I've painted, but please leave criticism for I am seeking to improve this army in any way I can seeing as I'm kind of a noob at tabletop gaming. Also I'm working on building a better light box, mine was a first attempt and a 10 minute one at that. Enjoy the pictures, more to come in the future.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

dthwish09,

Honestly, these Dire Avengers look very decent. The scheme is an excellent choice giving them that Iyanden theme. Any yellow-based army isn't easy to achieve as it's a quite difficult color to work with. My only feedback, is you can clean up the models a bit by covering up the ink marks. Right now, they just seem very 'dirty' but I can tell underneath all that ink is a well-painted fig.

Good job, and good luck w/ your Iyanden, will be following your log...... 

+ Rep


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

You need to brighten up your yellows (this is Iyanden after all) and make sure you remove all mould lines (the ones on the back of the head dress are really obvious). Otherwise they look very good. k: Keep this up and you'll have some rep heading your way.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I think the pictures are letting these guys down a bit, not that the pictures themselves are bad it's just they are to dark to show your specific paint scheme. A better light bulb (daylight bulb or actual daylight) and TWO light sources (one on each side) might just be what you'd need to show them for what they truly are!

And on the painting side I'd would interested to know which paints/colours you are using at the moment, that way we can give more specific tips on that front.

As already mentioned the mould lines on the plume really sticks out like a soar thumb. Thing with mould lines are that even if you can't see all of them all that well when you look at the miniature with your eyes you can be damn sure they'll pop out as soon as you take a picture.

Good start, nonetheless, keep at it! :wink:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the lighter blue around the faceplate of the helmets. I'd like to see how your army progresses. What are you planning on basing these guys? I for one like the yellow.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I think the pictures are letting these guys down a bit, not that the pictures themselves are bad it's just they are to dark to show your specific paint scheme


Agreed, better lighting is needed, you will get more objectivity that way. 

I am going to add to the bit about mold lines as well as you NEED to remove them in the biggest way. Not even the worlds top painters can make a model look good if the mold lines are visible. It is a pain in the ass for sure but it is something that needs to be done.

On you colour choices however I must say that I like them. The darker colours go well together and they look different enough to be your own while still looking like they are from Iyanden. Very nice.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

alright today so far I have been working on shaving the mold lines from all my models not just the avengers, as well as trying to fix up the yellow on the almost finished avengers. And I'm trying to finish painting the rest along with the two exarchs. Here is some quick pics of the paints I have been using 


































and here is a quick shot of everything I'm working on currently


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That's a whole lot of tanks . Any idea how you're going to base your models?


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

for the basing I figured I would paint the bases brown, then glue some gravel on there, drybrush that a dark brown, then highlight/drybrush with a bone colour, then wash with brown wash. and I have some static grass laying around I will glue in some patches. I figure a brown/ neutral base with some accented bright green grass will help make the models look lighter in contrast with the neutral tone base.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the only craftworld eldar to ever be rescued by the dark eldar for amusing them with their necromancy. regardless nice work


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work on the eldar, and that is a lot of tanks :laugh:


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

I actually have 2 more laying around aswell as 8 vypers and about 30 jetbikes


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

dthwish09,

What about Wraithguards & Wraithlords?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

man lyanden sick.. i think they look awesome!!

haha if i ever collect eldar (which i probably will) im doing lyanden..

YELLOW FOREVER!!!!


----------

